# Energy Costs for Heat Press



## Gohantl45 (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey Everyone, I'm new to the forum so sorry if this post seems kinda lame but I was wondering how much it cost for people to run their heat presses? Just to make the answer simple, if you noticed a jump in your energy bill, how much more did it cost per month? This is for a school project and I don't mean to pry but I would like to have an idea for my business plan. Thank you


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I can't say I noticed a increase in my bill. I'm sure it added something,but it was not noticeable. .... JB


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

My heat press claims 1750 watts usage or 1.75 kilowatts per second, most power companies charge per kilowatt hour, in which case it would be 1.75 kilowatts per hour times whatever your rate is, don't have a power bill, but assume an average is like 10 cents. I'd estimate if a company runs it for six hours out of a business day, they're probably paying around a dollar per business day.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

Gohantl45 said:


> Hey Everyone, I'm new to the forum so sorry if this post seems kinda lame but I was wondering how much it cost for people to run their heat presses? Just to make the answer simple, if you noticed a jump in your energy bill, how much more did it cost per month? This is for a school project and I don't mean to pry but I would like to have an idea for my business plan. Thank you


I did not really notice a jump in my electric bill. I'm sure that it did add something overall but was to small to break down as a noticeable jump due to the press being operated.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

With Christmas being my busiest time of year, in November 07' I had my press turned on from morning until late at night, yeah.. pretty much 7 days a week (was nice and toasty in my office - I loved it).

This was my first season with the press. Here are number comparisons in my electric bill for November '07 and the prior November with no press. Remember there are other variables like did we turn lights off better in one year over the next, were people home more with lights on, etc, but this gives you my bill before and after a press.

November '07 usage = 891 kw billed.
November '06 usage = 820 kw billed.

Difference in bills:
November '07 = $105
November '06 = $95


Hope it helps. 

And Chris .... :welcome:


----------



## Gohantl45 (Jun 6, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> And Chris .... :welcome:


Thanks for the greeting and all the info... This is exactly what i needed


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, cool, than I'm glad I pulled out the folder for you. 

Good luck with your business plan. Do you mind if I ask the topic?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Good luck Chris, If you need more questions answered, just let us know. ..... JB


----------

